# Which song?



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I have to "present" a song for school, and I'm stuck on which to present.
I'll need to explain all what it's about, so I'd like to know which you think has the most meaning, and of course, which one is you favorite, meaning aside, or included, if that helps your judgement.

I've broken the choices down to 3, all from the same band, Citizen Cope (awesome band!)

**For some reason, the videos won't play directly off this site, but if you click the title on top of the box, they work**

1.
Son's Gonna Rise: YouTube - Citizen Cope Son's Gonna Rise
Lyrics: CITIZEN COPE LYRICS - Son's Gonna Rise

2.
Back Together: YouTube - Citizen Cope - Back Together
Lyrics: CITIZEN COPE - BACK TOGETHER LYRICS

3.
Bullet and a Target: YouTube - Citizen Cope Bullet And A Target
Lyrics: CITIZEN COPE LYRICS - Bullet And A Target​


If you don't like any of the songs, you don't need to pick any 

Thanks! 

Oh, and if you give a reason for why you chose that one, I'll give you 10 gold


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I love the third one ... the first two suck balls. (Is that reason good enough?)


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> I love the third one ... the first two suck balls. (Is that reason good enough?)


Uhhh, I guess, lol.
I thought they were all great, though... I guess you just have a different music type


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

The reason why the videos are not showing is because you can't embed videos that says "cannot be embedded" on the side.

Anyways I also like the third one the best.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree

Only Son's Gonna and Bullet would play for me.

So outta those two, I would say that Bullet & a Target is the one I like the most.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd pick the second one. The others were too energetic and harsh-sounding for me and didn't have the same beauty or flow. The second one was the only one I actually enjoyed.


----------

